# Looking to Fish Flamingo During "Christmas Break"



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> PM sent


PM sent.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Booked the trip with Benny for tomorrow.
Hope we do good!
I want to put my D3000 to use!


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Wish I could have gotten Monday off to go. Let me know how it went.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Wish I could have gotten Monday off to go. Let me know how it went.



Conditions were terrible.
Managed to slam on small fish. (three snook, red, trout) and some gag grouper. 
Benny caught some grouper, several trout and a red just while casting every now and then. 
We could have sat there and caught trout and grouper all day, but we were in search of snook and reds. 

Hope to get back on the water with him soon, but when the weather is much better.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Is Benny a pro guide? what made conditions terrible? too cold? I have never fished down there so I dont know the scoop.

I fished my area saturday night, it was chilly but the fish were hungry-fired up. I caught 7 snook in 3 hour trip with plenty more strikes...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Is Benny a pro guide? what made conditions terrible? too cold? I have never fished down there so I dont know the scoop.
> 
> I fished my area saturday night, it was chilly but the fish were hungry-fired up. I caught 7 snook in 3 hour trip with plenty more strikes...


Benny is the best guide there is when it comes to Flamingo.
What made the conditions terrible was the cloud cover, cold, and strong wind.

If it would have been chilly, and no cloud cover, we could have done MUCH better.
If it would have been cloudy, but warm, we could have done MUCH better.
And the strong wind just doesn't help out for casting into strong winds.

We stuck to fishing the rivers and creek mouths.
Bouncing jigs tipped with shrimp or jerk baits.
And threw out some pilchards and pinfish as well.

Check him out at www.fishingflamingo.com


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I went to his website and checked up. He sure has nice pics and I see he mentioned your trip. 

If it isnt rude to ask, do you pay the $450 rate for 4 hours of fishing? I know that $450 would buy me a lot of gas and tackle and quite a few trips to learn my way. $450 doesnt come easy to me, I guess. Not saying it isnt worth it...

I am gonna just load up and go down there one of these days....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I went to his website and checked up. He sure has nice pics and I see he mentioned your trip.
> 
> If it isnt rude to ask, do you pay the $450 rate for 4 hours of fishing? I know that $450 would buy me a lot of gas and tackle and quite a few trips to learn my way. $450 doesnt come easy to me, I guess. Not saying it isnt worth it...
> 
> I am gonna just load up and go down there one of these days....



I paid $550 and we were there much longer than the actual "8 hours".
But it's cause the conditions were terrible.


----------

